
Police to get new powers to tackle illegal drone use - hanoz
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-46787730
======
justtopost
Was waiting for this legislation to drop after the imaginary drone incident.
Clearly we need more power to thwart the as-yet-immaterial drone threat. Not
suspicious at all.

